# Cooking a frozen steak?



## sw2geeks (Apr 22, 2014)

Picked up some choice rib-eyes that were on sale for under $6 a pound and decided to freeze them.

Decided to try the Modernist Cuisine method of cooking a steak while frozen instead of thawing them out.

The recipe calls for searing the frozen steaks in a pan or with a blowtorch, then baking in an oven set to 200ºF for 1 hour.

I used my blowtorch to sear, then set my Traeger pellet smoker to smoke at around 180-200ºF and smoked them till they reached 130ºF.

They actually turned out pretty good. Here is a link to a story I wrote about it:
http://www.dfw.com/2014/04/22/886161/weekend-chef-how-to-cook-a-frozen.html

And here are some pictures.


----------



## CoqaVin (Apr 22, 2014)

looks like it cooked it VERY evenly


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 22, 2014)

Beautiful Steve....how did it eat?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh I'm doing that.


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 23, 2014)

Zwiefel said:


> Beautiful Steve....how did it eat?



Turned out and tasted great, was medium rare from edge to edge. If the steak is already frozen I will fix it this way from now on.


----------



## panda (Apr 23, 2014)

.......................................why??


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 23, 2014)

panda said:


> .......................................why??



With the beef prices up I decided to buy some steaks on sale and freeze them.


----------



## erikz (Apr 23, 2014)

I always freeze my Angus Entrecôtes (porterhouse, sirloin steak) when I buy them. I can't be eating them all at once when I buy a couple of pounds of them in discount at the wholesaler.

Definately going to try out this method. Thanks for sharing!


----------

